# Hips



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Lately I've seen/heard concerns of hips in puppies and getting them checked out. I'm going to get xrays of Mei's hips to check for hip dysplasia. Our last vet visit, 5 months, the vet just physically checked, feeling/moving, her joints and ruled her in good health. She did recommend xrays as that is the best way to know. I'll probably have it done at the spay visit. Just add it onto the bill. Yay for affordable pet insurance! 

Here's a picture of her sitting two different ways. She'll do the good focused/attentive sit while were working but when she's playing/lounging it's the lazy sit. I'd like to strengthen her hips. I wish swimming was easily accessible. We do play ball/fetch, tug, go on walks etc. Are chasing her toys uphill good? I haven't done that really at all but have a good size hill nearby. We've ran out but have given her treats with glucosamine in them. 

I hope she will be alright but wont know until she gets xrays. I have noticed when she does her slow jog run her hind hips kind of go to the left. When she be-lines it, running fast, her hind legs are in line. I'll have to upload a video of what I'm talking about. I want to show her vet also. Hopefully that makes sense? But I'll do a video. 

She's staring at a dude mowing the grass across the street lol.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

She’s a puppy. A lazy sit is fine.
I would not x-ray her prematurely... from an insurance perspective. They likely won’t cover future x-rays and depending on what’s found - they could hold it against you later when attempting to seek treatment.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

ok so a few things. she is a young puppy so at this point it is a touch too early to tell if she is dysplastic or not for sure. Hip dysplasia has 2 components genetic and environmental can both play a roll. Puppies that are over exercised may develop it even with the best genetics and a puppy with genetically bad hips can be very sheltered and still develop dysplasia. The best thing you can do is stack your deck by getting a puppy from parents with passing hip scores limiting heavy exercise and then getting xrays done after 6 months to get a preliminary idea or after 12 months for a more concrete answer. Also there is no way to strengthen hips through exercise since its a bone issue. if its the case that your dog does have dysplasia you can definetally strengthen the muscle around the hip joints and add supplements to his diet to lessen pain and arthritis that along with low impact exercise should lead to a relatively normal life. most liekely your pup is fine though if you are really worried you can always take a preliminary xray in a couple months.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

@Fodder, Great point. I can see insurance companies pulling something like that. I did get an orthopedic exam done last month the insurance asked me to do. All it entailed was the vet feeling her joints and leg bones. They wanted to make sure there was no pre-existing conditions. The vet said an xray will be best for this but the insurance wasn't requiring it. 
@girardid, excellent information thanks! I'll give the breeder a call and ask about the hips. They only live just 10 minutes away. That never crossed my mind about genetics. I'm pretty good at not exercising her hard. When she plays with other dogs, mainly all just other puppies, she probably gets going too hard when she starts running. Her playing mostly consists of wrestling but that worries me sometimes. Recently though she's realized she can run pretty fast and likes others to chase her. Then she'll do quick turns on a dime and runs quick circles lol.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The issue with the lazy sit is twofold. It COULD indicate a weakness, and it COULD put undue strain on the joint.
I agree don't go begging for a problem, but do discourage lazy sitting. Gently of course. I never rewarded it and would often give pups a gently nudge with my toe to straighten it up. Lab puppies are famous for it and it always makes me cringe.
Hip Dysplasia is sort of weird, technically it refers to the placement and formation of the ball and socket but weak muscles, tendons and ligaments also factor in and additionally cartilage issues can contribute. The bone formation and placement are absolutely hereditary but the rest is environmental and can be affected by injury, diet, exercise and stress. Also note that some dogs rated as severely dysplastic never show signs and some dogs with fairly insignificant dysplasia show early and strong signs of pain and impacted movement. 
I know a dog that had no issues with the actual joint but mishandling and poor nutrition as a pup wrecked the tendons and the ball simply would not stay seated without surgery. I also know a dog who had horrible xrays and never had any issues at all, there was a very shallow socket but strong muscles and tendons held the joint in place for a long and active life.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

@Sabis mom,

Thanks for all the knowledge, really appreciate it! Made me realize I probably am looking for a problem, when she is healthy and fine at the moment.

My course of action now is to contact the breeders and ask about parent's hips. Maybe take Mei over there to play with her mom and dad (unless that is a bad idea???). Not worry or bother with an xray for a while. And also, give her those gentle nudges out of the lazy sit into a good one.

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> @Sabis mom,
> 
> Thanks for all the knowledge, really appreciate it! Made me realize I probably am looking for a problem, when she is healthy and fine at the moment.
> 
> ...


Did you see the parents hip ratings before you got Mei?


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I don't know when you are planning to spay her, but I would wait until she is mature, at least 2. Then her joints should be fully developed. 

Spaying or neutering a dog at a young age can increase the chance of hip dysplasia and other health issues.

For reference: https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/new-study-neuter-risk-hip-dysplasia-dogs/


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My dog sat like that until I taught him not to. I had his prelims done at 18mo and my vet said they looked "Very good". OFA rated him "good" and because he is not going to be bred I don't feel the need to redo them. 18 months is close enough, I just don't think anything drastically going to change after that. If he were going to be bred I'd do finals on him but he's not, so this is fine.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

@Chuck94! , no I didn't but they live in same town as me so I can easily ask.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Pawsed said:


> I don't know when you are planning to spay her, but I would wait until she is mature, at least 2. Then her joints should be fully developed.
> 
> Spaying or neutering a dog at a young age can increase the chance of hip dysplasia and other health issues.
> 
> For reference: https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/new-study-neuter-risk-hip-dysplasia-dogs/


I was planning on letting her have a couple heat cycles. Good to know about the early spay and more reason to wait. Thsnks!


----------



## SilentJ202 (Feb 4, 2020)

Did you ever get an answer about her hips? I always find that people never come back to update and then the others looking for some help with the same question can't help their process. 
Hope all is well though



Mei said:


> I was planning on letting her have a couple heat cycles. Good to know about the early spay and more reason to wait. Thsnks!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

SilentJ202 said:


> Did you ever get an answer about her hips? I always find that people never come back to update and then the others looking for some help with the same question can't help their process.
> Hope all is well though


Yes @Sabis mom had some great info in her post on this thread!

Mei has an appointment to be spayed next month. We are doing the laparoscopic spay surgery. I have not, nor has vet seen hip issues. She's 26 months now. Wanted to do spay in Jan but she had her heat that month...

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

